# Is the forum censored in any way please?



## 129463 (Nov 13, 2009)

This may seem a strange question but I am trying to find out how reliable information about motorhomes and motorhome related equipment is on this site. 
Please can you tell me if the forum is censored so as not to offend advertisers as some others are.
I do realise that this kind of talk can get you banned.
I do also realise that moderation sometimes is necessary if only to keep the rants to a minimum.
K


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

in answer to your question NO 




Mike

(from the mods team)

8)


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

surely there is some censorship... I've seen 'removed by moderator' ... is this not censorship?

8) 

w


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Factual based reports are welcomed K and never moderated to favour advertisers. 

You will not get banned either for asking questions such as yours in a civilised and adult manner, well done.

What sort of info are you looking for, can we direct you in the right direction?

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

wilse said:


> surely there is some censorship... I've seen 'removed by moderator' ... is this not censorship?
> 
> 8)
> 
> w


no, thats moderating. If something breaks the rules, such as personal attacks its likely to go

stew


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

They told me I had to wear a fig leaf, but, at least, I could choose which size!


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Spacerunner said:


> They told me I had to wear a fig leaf, but, at least, I could choose which size!


You opted for the small though !!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> They told me I had to wear a fig leaf, but, at least, I could choose which size!


Just had a PM telling me it wasn't a fig leaf, It was a clover leaf!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Its not the size that counts, it is the technique! :twisted:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> can you tell me if the forum is censored so as not to offend advertisers as some others are.


Absolutely not!....so long as it's not causing "personal offence" by "personal attack". ie if you want to complain about a product and provide your reasonable grounds for doing so-fine.

Interested in your username...."Mod per square inch squared"?? Are you one somewhere then? :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Its not the size that counts, it is the technique! :twisted:


Thank God for that. In that case I will dig out my cutting of page one of the Karma Sutra and startle the Missus. Had a fantastic few minutes the other night. Nearly woke her up. 8)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

modpsisquared said:


> I do realise that this kind of talk can get you banned.


Do you? I don't think I've ever seen anyone banned for asking this sort of question. It's a quite distinct line between sensible, intelligent moderating, and censorship, and the mods tread that line almost every day. You can get banned for deliberately and repeatedly breaking the forum rules - which are here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-rules.html



modpsisquared said:


> I do also realise that moderation sometimes is necessary if only to keep the rants to a minimum.


There's some really good rants on here if you wish to browse. Again, moderation is rarely necessary in the case of a spirited discussion.

And to answer you first question, no advertisers are 'favoured' on this site - not even OutdoorBits, which is owned by the same person that owns the forum. You can find some good anti-ODB rants on here too, if you wish to look 8O

Why do you ask?

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You have only just joined our merry lot yesterday so I dont want to sound rude honest but it really isnt long enough to form an opinion of us or our Mods.
Stay with us and even pay £10.00 ask some questions and join in our discussions. :lol: :lol: meet us on rallies and you will see what a great bunch of friends are on here. :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

dang! All this wind has blown me fig/clover leaf away. 

See if I get censored now and form your own opinion!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> dang! All this wind has blown me fig/clover leaf away.
> 
> See if I get censored now and form your own opinion!


 Do you need a replacement --would acorn plaster do???? :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

locovan said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > dang! All this wind has blown me fig/clover leaf away.
> ...


OOOOh Mavis harsh


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

locovan said:


> You have only just joined our merry lot yesterday so I dont want to sound rude honest but it really isnt long enough to form an opinion of us or our Mods.
> Stay with us and even pay £10.00 ask some questions and join in our discussions. :lol: :lol: meet us on rallies and you will see what a great bunch of friends are on here. :wink:


Hi Mavis, I am going to do a bit of protection and defence here I think,

I don't think he/she has formed an opinion of this Forum, from how I read it he/she means in general, There are other forums that would get you banned for asking a question like that, I personally think it is a very well worded and applicable question and I applaud the caution.

now I may get a slap on the wrist for that but that was how I read/understood the question.

I hasten to add not from the mods but from other members.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Its not the size that counts, it is the technique! :twisted:


Try asking your nearest and dearest, you may get a surprise


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

steco1958 said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > Its not the size that counts, it is the technique! :twisted:
> ...


heh eheh heh, 1 up


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mospsi***********,as you have asked the same question on the dark side and received a similar answer then :?: :?: :?: 

tony


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

[quote="locovan
Do you need a replacement --would *acorn *plaster do???? :wink:[/quote]

Only if you want to protect your nuts!!!!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

suffolkian said:


> [quote="locovan
> Do you need a replacement --would *acorn *plaster do???? :wink:


Only if you want to protect your nuts!!!!![/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> dang! All this wind has blown me fig/clover leaf away.


I take it no-one noticed the difference
 :lol:


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

modpsisquared said:


> This may seem a strange question but I am trying to find out how reliable information about motorhomes and motorhome related equipment is on this site.
> Please can you tell me if the forum is censored so as not to offend advertisers as some others are.
> I do realise that this kind of talk can get you banned.
> I do also realise that moderation sometimes is necessary if only to keep the rants to a minimum.
> K


An interesting post, I think what K is trying to ask is: what is the stance on MHF to peoples comments on companies and products. On some sites any negative comments are deleted and overly positive (and blatant advertising) are left. This prevents unbiased comments and therefore opinion on products etc.

I don't think this is the case on MHF as there are many negative posts on many issues which support the customer and Im glad to say many responses from the companies trying to rectify the issues posted about.

Ive used the comments posted on here to assist in purchasing many accessories and found the general comments to be accurate.

Our mods do a great job and are always fair and on the ball.

Andy


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

SaddleTramp said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > dang! All this wind has blown me fig/clover leaf away.
> ...


C'mon! Give a guy a chance...it was a cold wind! :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/fsearch-author-modpsisquared.html

Obviously a nervous sort. Strange.

 "We are new to board but have a Autosleeper Symphony which we love but looking to go a bit bigger. I'm probably going to get lynched because it's been done before"

"I know that the answers are rarely simple in this business and most users needs change. I'm probably going to get lynched because it's been done before"

"I do realise that this kind of talk can get you banned"


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Think you are right asprn. However, if he's that strange he'll fit in well here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Suenliam said:


> Think you are right asprn. However, if he's that strange he'll fit in well here :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

asprn said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/fsearch-author-modpsisquared.html
> 
> Obviously a nervous sort. Strange.
> 
> ...


I would believe that but he isnt so shy as to place the same questions on other forums :wink:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

On here what he has not explained (unless) I have missed it :roll: :roll: is that he had a problem with being banned from another forum for being critical (no problem with that as long as its factual and not a mega rant) of a product which is an advertiser on said site. Obviously he is quite upset about this as anyone would be and am thinking the poor soul is looking for a new home.

On facts we welcome reports on all aspects of companies service good or bad, motorhome related or not. We have a section specifically put aside for this very thing called company reports where you can post. 

Welcome to facts and I hope you find your new home here.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont know if Im allowed to do this but--- http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-75342.html

This member hasnt been censored as he has put a good case over and it has made interesting reading.
So I agree with Carol you are welcomed on here and lets all have a good discusion as we always do every day. :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Of course you are allowed to do it Mavis . . . but only if your link works!! 8O :roll: :roll: 

Women drivers :roll: :roll: . . . I've fixed if for you!   

That's a pint you owe me next time we meet! 8) 

Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I will be buying the drinks at Hamble so I will give it to Ken to give it to you.
Dont blame me if ihe drinks it :roll:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> This member hasnt been censored as he has put a good case over and it has made interesting reading.


and it can be seen that you can even breach forum rules (again) by advertising :wink:


----------



## 129543 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Fun*

Well it's been an interesting introduction to MH fora (or is it forums)

I just joined MH Today, MH Fun and this one. I posted the same on each and I have to say I prefer the other two, but let me be objective. First impressions I'll grant you, but this particular forum seems to suffer more from:

1. The inevitable hijacking, starting with:

"...wear a fig leaf..." which opened the flood gates for 22/33 posts to be off topic.

2. Words, emotions and ideas were put into my mouth and head which I didn't say or have.

E.G.

"it really isnt long enough to form an opinion of us or our Mods."

"..Obviously a nervous sort. Strange"

" ... he isnt so shy as to" Obviously he is quite upset about this as anyone would be and am thinking the poor soul is looking for a new home"

To cap it all, accused of advertising, unless I am misunderstanding the comments, because frankly that's what off-topicing achieves. (Blimey I've invented a new verb which I don't know how to spell)

There were quite a few well rounded and thought out replies which have been acknowledged.

Unfortunately my 5 free posts were soon consumed leaving me unable to reply. Hence the new name.

So the people that told me what I was thinking and how nervous I was will no doubt be posting how mean I was not to pay a tenner.

To be honest I don't believe that 5 posts is enough cyberspace to form an opinion of a forum, and I was going to part with me dosh honest, until I got so fed up with so many mouse clicks returning the inevitable:

"Search is restricted to subscribers only.
You will now be redirected in 5 seconds to the subscription page"

Lots of nice chatty people thanks. Lots of irrelevant stuff in replies. Lots of useful info, but insufficient time assess it.

PS

modpsisquared broadly gives a measure of the probability of something happening in the crazy world of quantum mechanics.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Pity you weren't around a week ago - you would have won the chatroom quiz that night! Quantum Physics 

Dave


----------



## 129543 (Nov 16, 2009)

DABurleigh said:


> Pity you weren't around a week ago - you would have won the chatroom quiz that night! Quantum Physics
> 
> Dave


I rest my case you honour.
Doh! you made me use another life
modpsisquared


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

How many names can a person have --is this what you did on the forum that barred you??
If nothing else you have had fun fun fun :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> and it can be seen that you can even breach forum rules (again) by advertising Wink


quote: To cap it all, accused of advertising, unless I am misunderstanding the comments, unquote

Yes-you're misunderstanding the comments . Doesn't refer to you startymodbartpsifastsquared


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

And, of course, creating multiple user names (to get round the 5 post limit) is against forum rules  

Anyway, life is too short to play stupid games

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> And, of course, creating multiple user names (to get round the 5 post limit) is against forum rules
> 
> Anyway, life is too short to play stupid games
> 
> Gerald


Here Here Gerald well said :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

locovan said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > And, of course, creating multiple user names (to get round the 5 post limit) is against forum rules
> ...


Here Here Gerald well said :lol: :lol: :lol:

Here Here Mavis well said :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

group hug :BIG:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ireckon it's 'JIM' or MMM :lol: :lol: :lol: 


tony


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > geraldandannie said:
> ...


Where Where?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Some people are too mean with their tenners. :roll: 

tony


----------

